# The periodic table of storytelling



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2014)

Από *εδώ*.

Μια σύντομη παρουσίαση *εδώ*, από όπου και η επόμενη εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2014)

Εδώ μπορείς να χάσεις πολλές ώρες, και στον μεγάλο πίνακα ακόμα περισσότερες. Για παράδειγμα, αναρωτιέσαι τι είναι *fridge logic*. Η φιλενάδα σου η Γκούγκλα σε στέλνει εδώ, όπου διαβάζεις:

Half an hour after the show is over, a random viewer is staring into his refrigerator, vaguely bemused by the fact that his six-pack of beer has somehow become a two-pack of beer. Rather than work out how this might have happened, it occurs to him to wonder how in the hell Sydney Bristow went from Hungary to Melbourne, Australia, then to LA, all within 24 hours.

It didn't bother him during the show. It wasn't until he discovered he was running short of beer that it became an issue.

Fridge Logic has been the writer's-room term for these little Internal Consistency issues for a good while, as in "Don't sweat the Fridge Logic, we've got bigger fish to fry. We've only got 20 minutes left to work in three costume changes, a foreign language, and a weird wig." It refers to some illogical or implausible plot point that the audience doesn't realize during the show, but only long afterwards. This naming is highly subjective, since not every person follows the same train of thought. Some people will never even realise there was a problem, while others will call it a *Plot Hole*, since they already noticed the problem during the show.

The phrase was technically coined by Alfred Hitchcock. When asked about the scene in Vertigo when Madeleine mysteriously, and impossibly, disappears from the hotel that Scottie saw her in, he responded by calling it an "icebox" scene, that is, a scene that "hits you after you've gone home and start pulling cold chicken out of the icebox."

It is also known under a variety of other names [...]


Η συνέχεια εκεί: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FridgeLogic


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2014)

Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται η Γκούγκλα. Έχει λάιβ λινκς από τον μεγάλο πίνακα. :)


----------

